# Notary Public offices in Jeddah



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi,

I need to get some educational documents certified by a Notary public, as per the requirements of the Aussie immigration authorities. Does any one know who can offer this service in Jeddah?

Thanks.


----------

